# bulk pectin



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I have several bags of frozen fruit juices in my freezer that I want to make into jelly this winter. Sure Jel is so expensive here. What is the least expensive, best working surejel type stuff that I can use in jelly making? All I have ever used is sure jel, but I am sure there is something better out there. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

No answers, but I'm curious too, any one, anyone? I did find it at Nuts.com and seemed like a good price, but I'm waiting to see if they offer free shipping sometime.Does anyone have other suggestions?


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

I have never ordered from Nuts.com but I have from My Spice Sagehttp://www.myspicesage.com/ I'm happy with their products and service. Its so much cheaper to buy in bulk and have it shipped in than trying to buy locally


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

I bought a bulk amount of pectin from the Amish or Mennonite store not far from here..I do not remember how much it was but I know it was much much cheaper than the boxes of suregel...

I split it with another family, I am pretty sure that 1/4 cup was equal to a box of suregel...it works great and has lasted a long time in zipper bags...


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

http://www.motherearthnews.com/real-food/pectin-recipe-zmaz80mjzraw.aspx#axzz2QC4kuLYN


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

http://www.pomonapectin.com/


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Chixarecute said:


> http://www.pomonapectin.com/


Why is that so expensive? It's like 3.99/lb. on nuts.com


----------

